# Never had antibodies tested............



## millironk (Jun 22, 2015)

I was diagnosed with "hypothyroidism" in 1975 at age 18. Been on medication 40 years now. Just last year my family physician tested me for anitbodies.They showed nothing high enough to raise concern. I have had up and down symptoms most of my life, and a variety of other whole body problems. Could I have a hashismotos diagnosis after all these years? They have tested me for other autoimmume diseases and nothing else comes back with any positives. the only thing that stands out on a regular basis is a high Epstein Barr. Thanks


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

Do you have copies of any of the antibodies tests that were run on you? Could you please post them with ranges please.

What medications do you take and what dose?

Have you had an ultrasound of your thyroid lately?

What thyroid labs do they typically run and could you please post your last lab with ranges please.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

Hashimoto's is diagnosed by FNA. If certain Hurthle Cells indigenous to Hashi's are present, then you have Hashi's.

Histologic diagnosis of Hashimoto's
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/120937-diagnosis
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Hashimoto's Hurthle cells
http://www.pathconsultddx.com/pathCon/diagnosis?pii=S1559-8675(06)71549-2
(Copy and paste into your browser)

What other antibodies have you been tested for and do you have the results and the ranges that you can post here?

Welcome to the board!

Hashimoto's is only "definitive" through pathology of the thyroid tissue.

Providing info for you and have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid?


----------

